# River boat



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

What does everyone have??
I am looking to pick one up to take my father in law fishing.

Pictures of set up would be great.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Kinda expensive fishing trip if you ask me. Wouldn't it be easier and much cheaper to hire a guide for the day just to take someone out?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

steelton said:


> Kinda expensive fishing trip if you ask me. Wouldn't it be easier and much cheaper to hire a guide for the day just to take someone out?


 Mybe he is going to take him every day.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

3-4 trips a week..

Fishing is a way of life around our family.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Dave Ash said:


> 3-4 trips a week..
> 
> Fishing is a way of life around our family.


Maybe when you get a river boat you will go more often.


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine is pretty versatile...


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Dave Ash said:


> 3-4 trips a week..
> 
> Fishing is a way of life around our family.


Mine's a new 2012 Lowe Roughneck 1760C with ETec 90 Jet. Very shallow water running boat (with modified "tunnel" hull for jet). Center console controls, "River Larry" type anchor winch and MNKta Fortrex bowmount. Have added rod holders for fishing plugs. 

Thinkin about having Larry add bow and transom railings for safety and practicality. Probly won't take it to him until mid-December, gotta fish.

Making second trip to Manistee this Friday to try and get more blood and slime on her.

I'll try to followup with a post of her photo.

Jay


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Dave Ash said:


> 3-4 trips a week..
> 
> Fishing is a way of life around our family.


her photo, plus "first blood"


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

Here's mine and it for sale. Its setting up B.S. now. Asking 3500.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to enjoy a trip on a very nice handmade drift boat this summer throwing mouse patterns at night. One of the absolute best ways to fish. The ground you can cover, and stealth it provides is unmatched. Got me into looking at drift boats myself.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I've got a 15' fish rite drifter. Awesome if you aren't on a time constraint, forces you to look at water differently, blast to fish out of. I also have a 14ft Deep V with a 25hp on it that I fish the lower river with a lot.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

GVBryan said:


> Mine is pretty versatile...


hey I've seen that boat before.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My sled.


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm headed up this weekend too. Good luck!



DoubleJay said:


> Mine's a new 2012 Lowe Roughneck 1760C with ETec 90 Jet. Very shallow water running boat (with modified "tunnel" hull for jet). Center console controls, "River Larry" type anchor winch and MNKta Fortrex bowmount. Have added rod holders for fishing plugs.
> 
> Thinkin about having Larry add bow and transom railings for safety and practicality. Probly won't take it to him until mid-December, gotta fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My sled in action.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Those who know, go slow.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

real slow


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

My father in-law just payed for his hyde drifter last night. They loaded it 20 min's ago on one of his shipping trucks and it will be in the water on the Mo by Friday afternoon. As far as I know it'll be the first Hyde Xl hybrid on michigan waters, pretty cool. It's the biggest drift boat they make.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

steelton said:


> Those who know, go slow.


Certainly the best way to connect....with the fish, the natural beauty, the solitude! I have lots of great memories fishing with Gnat on the PM in this type of boat....sometimes wouldn't see another person all day. Sometimes wouldn't catch a fish until the water "warmed up" from 34 to 36 or 37deg by noon.....

Gettin too old and crippled up to run this type of operation, so the jet sled was the only way to go for me. I promise to stick to the big water and do my best to avoid effin up anybody's solitude.......meantime, get out there and make your own memories! Some day soon (and I mean _real_ soon) that's all you'll have to share with your grandkids....

Jay


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

steelton said:


> My father in-law just payed for his hyde drifter last night. They loaded it 20 min's ago on one of his shipping trucks and it will be in the water on the Mo by Friday afternoon. As far as I know it'll be the first Hyde Xl hybrid on michigan waters, pretty cool. It's the biggest drift boat they make.


If ya get a chance, please post a pic. Those models are beauties. Congrats to your F.I.L.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Bought my first river boat.. pictures comming.....
14.5 sea Nymph with a 20 horse mariner.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

My river boat!


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sometime I will post a picture of my river boat.Need to find the camera first.If its gone forever I can use my phone


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

this is mine


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's mine doubles as a layout tender 16 foot 60/40 jet. Love it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jun 30, 2012)

My river boat is a 14' SeaArk with a 35 Johnson jetdrive. I call it my scooter. It drinks a lot of gas but is a heck of a lot of fun but I can ride wide open in about 6" of water. Gets me to some parts of rivers barely accessible.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)




----------

